# Anyone hear of cleair aquatics Before?



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

So I got a cleair aquatics tank and it seem the filtration system won't keep up with the tank
If I put more the 4 small fish and a 4 inch parrot in the 80 gallon tank everything seems to crash even 
If it is only 1 more fish everything goes to crap and I have tested my tank 4 times a week did regular water changes
And everything I can but at least 1 fish will die when I add a new one 
Anyone have any reviews on these tanks?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I think they are a local company.I have seen them at King Eds before.I am not sure how the filteration works on them.It would best to post your paremeters and pictures.I am guessing the filter can't handle the bio load or tank is not cycled.I have not done saltwater in awhile but a lot of the members can help you out before you spend a fortune on livestock.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a China tank creation with a rebranding name. Most likely were all imported from alibaba.
Add a sponge filter and add some
Live bacteria every day for 7 days. See if thst gets it going . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

It is very tricky to get the right combination of fish for any tank set up. Your parrot could be culprit. We need all water parameters and names of fish, order you put them into the tank, whether or not you quarranteened them, and anything else you have done in order to troubleshoot your problems.

AquaAddict


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you have the sump tank or the overhead filtration tank?


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright I'll get all the parameters for it , and it's an over head filtration


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

PH-7.2
Nitrate NO3-0ppm
Nitrite-0ppm
Ammonia-0ppm
Tank is usually 77-79 
I got 2 gold barbs 1"
1 pleco 4"
1 parrot 4"
2 hatchet fish 1" 
Prior to this new tank I had 2 fish die in 6 years as soon as
I switched to this tank my Baka shark who was 6 years old died
My other Baka who was 3 years old died
And my parrot fish who is 6 years old luckily survived everything 
I haven't had problems at all until I set this tank up
And I made sure to do everything properly so there
Was a less of a chance of loosing anything but it's been 
Problem after problem with this tank


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you buy this tank new?


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Tank was set up as a display tank never had fish in it only water and was only up for 2 weeks


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I saw it in IPU and a store in Aberdeen sqaure, I can't say they are good tank or not but personally I don't like it.

Anyway

Live plants always helps. Not sure what type of light does the tank have, but I can't image you do high demanding plants with that type of tank. You probably have to go with really low light low tech plants like Java fern and Crypts. (And they will grow really really slow.)


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

They have LED blue and red I need to switch them out but everything is connected through the light which sucks but I'll try and add more plants in there and see


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

vmette said:


> Alright I'll get all the parameters for it , and it's an over head filtration


I was never really a fan of the overhead filtration on Cleair tanks. Are you using the media that usually comes with the Cleair tanks?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

outsider said:


> I think I saw it in IPU and a store in Aberdeen sqaure, I can't say they are good tank or not but personally I don't like it.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Live plants always helps. Not sure what type of light does the tank have, but I can't image you do high demanding plants with that type of tank. You probably have to go with really low light low tech plants like Java fern and Crypts. (And they will grow really really slow.)


There's an aquarium store in Aberdeen?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

datfish said:


> There's an aquarium store in Aberdeen?


It isn't a aquarium store, it is a strange store as it sell both Cleair Aquatics tank and one of those Japanese toilet bidet. (Probably Chinese knock off.)


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

vmette said:


> They have LED blue and red I need to switch them out but everything is connected through the light which sucks but I'll try and add more plants in there and see


I have about 100 fishes in my 45 gallon (thou they are tetra, rasbora and goby) and my tank is dense planted. I probably don't even need to do weekly water change.

Put extra bio media in the filter should help as well thou I have no idea what kind of filter does cleair aquatics use.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Right now I got a bag of carbon and then that roll off like filter stuff you got to cut I forget the name for it lol


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

vmette said:


> Right now I got a bag of carbon and then that roll off like filter stuff you got to cut I forget the name for it lol


Just replace Carbon with bio media. You probably can put a lot of bio media in the filter once you remove the carbon. Carbon is useless imo since you have to replace it at least once a month.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

outsider said:


> Just replace Carbon with bio media. You probably can put a lot of bio media in the filter once you remove the carbon. Carbon is useless imo since you have to replace it at least once a month.


I second this notion. You don't even really need the filter floss, I would just repalce the carbon with pot scrubbers then in a few weeks repalce the filter floss with more pot scrubbers.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I just put 2 bags of bio media in there thanks guys hopefully this will help


----------

